# Now that there is a working CWR where are the roms?



## CyDetrakD

Finally got the cwr to work wierd how i had to do it. i installed the samsung drivers but that didnt do the trick i had to pick some strange unknown but the recovery is there. Just need some roms to flash on this beast of a slider. Anyone deving for this phone yet and if so any plans for roms maybe cm9 or even cm7 on the stratosphere? Btw Merry Christmas everyone and thanks for everyone involved in getting the cwr running on the stratosphere.


----------



## _dennis_

CyDetrakD said:


> Finally got the cwr to work wierd how i had to do it. i installed the samsung drivers but that didnt do the trick i had to pick some strange unknown but the recovery is there. Just need some roms to flash on this beast of a slider. Anyone deving for this phone yet and if so any plans for roms maybe cm9 or even cm7 on the stratosphere? Btw Merry Christmas everyone and thanks for everyone involved in getting the cwr running on the stratosphere.


As of right now, CM will mean no 4G. Roms will arrive but slowly. Nagmier has a ek1 leak ROM he made.
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CyDetrakD

Thanks for the reply I hope this phone gets a lot of rom support maybe a kang of cm7 at least if nothing else for all the slider fans.


----------



## ddgarcia05

I don't see many roms coming to this phone. Probably 3 strong ones max and no CM7. I'm not trying to be a hater just realistic. I'd be happy with a debloated one.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebear

im happy to get a ext4 debloated rom =) once i get that my phone is complete


----------



## Dalladubb

EXT4 is actively being looked at and it seems a couple people at least are working on some debloat/TW-less ROM's. No promises that they'll ever come out, just that I've seen they're being worked on.


----------



## knightcrusader

_dennis_ said:


> CM will mean no 4G.


Actually, without RIL, CM means no radio at all... 3G or 4G. /sadness


----------



## CyDetrakD

Let's be optimistic here guys if locked down devices like the dx and d2 can get cm then I'm positive in due time some smart dev is going to get the ball rolling. It wasn't looking hopeful for a cwr but knight came thru for us so my fiancée just has to be patient.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## knightcrusader

CyDetrakD said:


> Let's be optimistic here guys if locked down devices like the dx and d2 can get cm then I'm positive in due time some smart dev is going to get the ball rolling. It wasn't looking hopeful for a cwr but knight came thru for us so my fiancée just has to be patient.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah its odd how they get more attention than the wide-open well-established lines of devices. Sad thing is we have to pick off whatever the Charge and GNex devs come up with, but at least we got that I guess...

And I see you have the GNex and your fiancee has the Strat? That's the opposite of me, I got the Strat and my fiancee has the GNex. lol


----------



## nagmier

I've had a few issues I'm still trying to work out on my ek1 Rom as well as trying to get an ei2 Rom working as well.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagmier

as an update I'm pretty much done with any dev work on the Strat until someone can figure out how to get back to the EI2 baseband as I cant get my phone to pickup an IP address when the baseband differs from the kernel version. It connects to the network just fine but will not obtain a dynamic IP and when I input one manually it constantly reboots... I'll keep up looking at the threads here but I'm not working on anything else indefinitely


----------



## nitsuj17

CyDetrakD said:


> Let's be optimistic here guys if locked down devices like the dx and d2 can get cm then I'm positive in due time some smart dev is going to get the ball rolling. It wasn't looking hopeful for a cwr but knight came thru for us so my fiancée just has to be patient.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


those phones are locked but the programming on them is fairly close to stock android, and there arent radio issues

the ril on the charge/strat is a disaster...and i dont think jt is actively working on the charge anymore (best hope for working aosp radio)


----------



## dcooterfrog

lets not get too upset.
the ally had a funky radio too and we could'nt get aosp or even gb on it but there were 4 or 5 good froyo roms. all based on stock.
i be there is a lot that could be done with what ti will call a debloated/ enhanced rom based on stock.

how much touchwhiz can we remove (not that its that obtrusive when you use a different launcher.
what services are really needed.
what cool software can we add to the system directory that we all install anyways.
i like widget picker. and samba server. I will probably add touchdown exchange and k9, then get rid of stock email. do we really need 5 clock widgets.
then lets theme the hell out of it.

therr was a rally cool rom called velocity for the ally that had a cool shell script to turn on and off a ton of options.
someone smarter than me take a look.


----------



## fixxxer2012

sadly this phone will probably have the same fate as the droid charge did.


----------



## nagmier

dcooterfrog said:


> lets not get too upset.
> the ally had a funky radio too and we could'nt get aosp or even gb on it but there were 4 or 5 good froyo roms. all based on stock.
> i be there is a lot that could be done with what ti will call a debloated/ enhanced rom based on stock.
> 
> how much touchwhiz can we remove (not that its that obtrusive when you use a different launcher.
> what services are really needed.
> what cool software can we add to the system directory that we all install anyways.
> i like widget picker. and samba server. I will probably add touchdown exchange and k9, then get rid of stock email. do we really need 5 clock widgets.
> then lets theme the hell out of it.
> 
> therr was a rally cool rom called velocity for the ally that had a cool shell script to turn on and off a ton of options.
> someone smarter than me take a look.


Its not necessarily the apps/services that we can/cant remove its that the framework is significantly altered and that interacts with Samsungs wacky shit


----------



## nitsuj17

dcooterfrog said:


> sadly this phone will probably have the same fate as the droid charge did.


the charge turned out alright rom wise, sans aosp


----------



## JonK

nitsuj17 said:


> my general statement is, if you want aosp buy a phone that is either 1) a nexus or vanilla android 2) is already running aosp
> 
> too often on phones (like the charge) everyone is up in arms when aosp isnt out immediately or there are 50 speculation threads about it...just gets old imo


You are right! Im gonna go buy an android device that has a QWERTY keyboard, works with Verizon LTE and runs AOSP!

Oh.. shit.


----------



## nitsuj17

JonK said:


> You are right! Im gonna go buy an android device that has a QWERTY keyboard, works with Verizon LTE and runs AOSP!
> 
> Oh.. shit.


well if you have to have a qwerty kb, then i guess ur kinda screwed :/

the vast majority of folks dont, so i guess my statement would be directed at them

either way (this isnt me being pessimistic, just reality) its highly unlikely the stratosphere ever sees a functional aosp....imnuts is the only one even considering working on charge aosp, and hes been busy

im sure some cleaned up/debloated tw roms come out, and that should suffice for most


----------



## JonK

nitsuj17 said:


> well if you have to have a qwerty kb, then i guess ur kinda screwed :/
> 
> the vast majority of folks dont, so i guess my statement would be directed at them
> 
> either way (this isnt me being pessimistic, just reality) its highly unlikely the stratosphere ever sees a functional aosp....imnuts is the only one even considering working on charge aosp, and hes been busy
> 
> im sure some cleaned up/debloated tw roms come out, and that should suffice for most


Do you know the vast majority of folks? I think you would find that more people like keyboards than you think. The point is that people want AOSP and there are not enough AOSP choices. Not to mention that carriers/oems suck at updates so AOSP means updates for a long time to come. Theres a reason so many people want AOSP ROMs. Just because you dont mind tw ROMs doesnt mean everyone should like it. I personally hate all the stupid changes Samsung makes and I dont just mean the launcher.

But you are probably right. There may never be an AOSP ROM for this device. Shame really.


----------



## fixxxer2012

nitsuj17 said:


> the charge turned out alright rom wise, sans aosp


i beg to differ, i feel sorry for those guys. i had mine for maybe a week and couldn't stand what we had.


----------



## icebear

i think this is a very good phone and prob my 2nd favorite..... my first well the Epic 4G same phone but it had the LED and some really good EXT4 roms i just loved that phone and i dont think another phone can beat that UNLESS they make a epic 4g with a duel core and a 4.5inch screen then i will be in love lol but that is to good to be true, my last phone was the xperia play and that had stock GB on it but the gamepad gets old fast and well i hate software keyboards


----------



## nitsuj17

JonK said:


> Do you know the vast majority of folks? I think you would find that more people like keyboards than you think. The point is that people want AOSP and there are not enough AOSP choices. Not to mention that carriers/oems suck at updates so AOSP means updates for a long time to come. Theres a reason so many people want AOSP ROMs. Just because you dont mind tw ROMs doesnt mean everyone should like it. I personally hate all the stupid changes Samsung makes and I dont just mean the launcher.
> 
> But you are probably right. There may never be an AOSP ROM for this device. Shame really.


you have to weigh whats more important aosp/vanilla phone, vs a physical keyboard

fwiw the vast majority of phones sold are w/o physical kbs....obviously i cant speak to the percentage of people that would choose one given the choice...but verizons kb packing phones post og droid have all stunk sales wise...droid 2, lg ally, droid 3, and the strat...i dont have hard #'s, but none of them have been remotely big sellers...

aosp on sgs phones has always been a challenge, and taking one look at the state of the charge at the time the strat launched and that should have told you all you needed to know about the chances of this phone ever getting it

i was trying to put a positive spin on it by saying at least something better than bone stock (custom tw roms or de touchwizzed roms) is possible, but if u hate the skin so much, not much to say other than hope the droid 4 comes out soon and its better

chances of a kb packing nexus/vanilla phone ever happening again is extremely small at best


----------



## nitsuj17

fixxxer2012 said:


> i beg to differ, i feel sorry for those guys. i had mine for maybe a week and couldn't stand what we had.


you never seem to be happy and just complain about everything

learn to develop and make your phone better, or buy a nexus and be happy


----------



## Doobihowser

nitsuj17 said:


> you never seem to be happy and just complain about everything
> 
> learn to develop and make your phone better, or buy a nexus and be happy


I agree with this post 1000%.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## knightcrusader

nitsuj17 said:


> learn to develop and make your phone better, or buy a nexus and be happy


I did both, actually. LOL

But yeah. I wasn't happy with how the Stratosphere scene was starting out and the lack of dev attention, so I did some Googling and learned how to compile a new kernel so we could all enjoy root.... and then recovery.


----------



## buffaloquinn

knightcrusader said:


> I did both, actually. LOL
> 
> But yeah. I wasn't happy with how the Stratosphere scene was starting out and the lack of dev attention, so I did some Googling and learned how to compile a new kernel so we could all enjoy root.... and then recovery.


And we all are glad you did!!!!!


----------



## fixxxer2012

nitsuj17 said:


> you never seem to be happy and just complain about everything
> 
> learn to develop and make your phone better, or buy a nexus and be happy


thats actually not true and i do make themes for myself. just because i do not post them does not mean im not fluent with android development. and it wasn't just me not being happy with the charge development. go look on that section and see how much it sucks. some of you are too quick to judge. what i find funny is how certain phones get all the love while others are stuck in permanent limbo.


----------



## nitsuj17

fixxxer2012 said:


> thats actually not true and i do make themes for myself. just because i do not post them does not mean im not fluent with android development. and it wasn't just me not being happy with the charge development. go look on that section and see how much it sucks. some of you are too quick to judge. what i find funny is how certain phones get all the love while others are stuck in permanent limbo.


people are never happy...even on the nexus (people will complain about everything)

but your personal posts seem to 5-1 negative in nature...and theming is far from development

phones that get more love than others are ones that devs happen to pick up

jt seems to have actually started working on charge ics now, imnuts is still active, and dwitherall looks to be doing promising work

just cuz there arent 500 roms isnt always a bad thing


----------



## imnuts

fixxxer2012 said:


> i beg to differ, i feel sorry for those guys. i had mine for maybe a week and couldn't stand what we had.


From what I've seen, you have issues with every phone that is out there. Given that information, I only see one common denominator in the picture, and it isn't the phones...


----------



## Armada

So it seems jt is making progress with the Charge. I'm excited now! I wonder if imnuts will send him our way (if the code doesn't port easily) if we actually stay positive and maybe offer something by way of donations. I'd be happy to drop down $20 bucks for such help any day. Sadly my attempts at building ICS (for the Nook at least) have been lackluster and take far too long so monetary support is the best I can do.


----------



## Dalladubb

If I had the cash I'd drop JT money for working on the Charge alone considering it's the phone my dad has and chances are pretty good that his method of reversing the RIL on the Charge might just work on our Strat. If we can get the RIL CM9 will be open to us.


----------



## Armada

I'll probably be sending money JT's way too just because he's giving us what Samsung hasn't and has given it to other Sammy devices too. The news from the other front, if you haven't been checking, is that he might be able to get it working but our RIL is even screwier than the Charge's. I think we'll at have an easier time than them when it actually comes to building ICS though. We actually have working kernel source, correct?


----------



## dwitherell

nitsuj17 said:


> ... dwitherall looks to be doing promising work...


Thanks! We shall see where it all goes, but thanks to the wife getting a stratosphere methinks I'll try to put together something for it similar to what I've done for the charge. So far things seem largely similar, so that's a positive at least


----------



## DC13

http://forum.sdx-developers.com/#c48

I'm working on one right now will have both a EK1 and a stock version still waiting for it to come over to my house so i can work on it tonight keep a eye on it in the next few days after i confirm its all there.


----------



## dwitherell

TweakStock is now posted!


----------

